# Official 2019 Georgia Finds - Post here.



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Greetings fellow Southerners, now that there has been a documented find in our neighboring state of Alabama, it is only a matter of days before Georgia is on the map as well.

Let's post our finds here so next year it's easy to go back and track the seasons' progression.

My money is on @stripernut to make the first find.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning @pastorj and All Yall down there in Georgia.
Good Call for Yall to Communicate with Each Other to Organize One Main Thread
Early and Traditionally like this, Each Year
Thank You from Wade

Yalls Weather down in Augusta Looks Really good for the next 5 days..
We are All Watching and Myself I'm very Excited Wishing I was There now..
as you've read @finderoftheshrooms says his broken Wrists will not keep him out of the Woods...So Looks like We will be Coming down and getting in the woods with you there..
Give it Everything you have in ya Yall !!
see ya soon


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@stripernut has anyone gotten a ground Temperature reading yet￼







picture from 2017


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 12570
> Good Morning @pastorj and All Yall down there in Georgia.
> Good Call for Yall to Communicate with Each Other to Organize One Main Thread
> Early and Traditionally like this, Each Year
> ...


Can we maybe keep the posts to pics of morels or other wild edibles? Keep the selfies to yourself lol


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

I am gearing up and getting all stealth like, that's how you have to be to be a shroomer right? lol


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

DIYDi said:


> I am gearing up and getting all stealth like, that's how you have to be to be a shroomer right? lol


@DIYDi. .... l do have fun with it like that..
and i love making my Own Homemade Camouflage Clothing and Gear...
i enjoy Sharing Morels there's plenty for Everyone. We are all in it for the Love of the Hunt.. We should never lose our mind and get Greedy,
it's Better to be Friends... and Share
Still ; this being true.. I Hunt Stealth, Full Camo...so if anyone else passes near by they cant so Easily & Plainly see me..and then Run over into my Secret Spots ,
but I would go ahead and be Friendly if they did see me and come over.














pics from 2017


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

I love your attitude. Haha, I'd die if I came up on you unknowingly!


----------



## Edmond (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello All,

I’m new to this forum and have never hunted for morels. Does anyone live up near Dawsonville GA and willing to let me tag along with you on a hunt?

Edmond


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

Edmond said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’m new to this forum and have never hunted for morels. Does anyone live up near Dawsonville GA and willing to let me tag along with you on a hunt?
> 
> Edmond


Sorry, not I. But I could recommend, if you are on fb to join Cave Springs Mushrooms Club. You might find someone by reaching out there. They will be having their 3rd annual Mushroom Festival Oct 12-13th, with some major shroomer knowledge, the likes of the Bessettes (author of many mushroom books), Alan Rockefeller, a mycologist from CA, Anthoni Goodman, President of the Alabama Mushroom Society just to name a few. Also, Adam Haritan on fb under Learn Your Land has some really informative videos, so good in fact that you could become experienced just by following him on youtube. Hope you find something useful in there. Best of luck to you, if you want to learn, you will!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Edmond said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’m new to this forum and have never hunted for morels. Does anyone live up near Dawsonville GA and willing to let me tag along with you on a hunt?
> 
> Edmond


 @Edmond. hello.....Wade here....
That's a big request Edmond..
"mind if I tag along" You ask...
Dawsonville ... Hhhhmmmm...
I think I've Hunted around there....
let me go look on Satalite View for a while and I may have a spot I can direct you to..until then. Man it's not that hard to find Morels...just pic an isolated patch of woods...and Enjoy slowly Walking around looking...


----------



## Edmond (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks Wade and DIYDi for the info. Morels have a very unique look to them and Im pretty confident on identifying them correctly. However I've read (on the internet) that I shouldn't go mushroom picking based only on pictures I've seen on the internet. Other than looking for the basic shape and look of a morel, is there anything else I should be concerned with? Do we also have morel look alike mushrooms like _Gyromitra esculenta and Verpa spp_ in this area? Thanks for your help.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Edmond said:


> Thanks Wade and DIYDi for the info. Morels have a very unique look to them and Im pretty confident on identifying them correctly. However I've read (on the internet) that I shouldn't go mushroom picking based only on pictures I've seen on the internet. Other than looking for the basic shape and look of a morel, is there anything else I should be concerned with? Do we also have morel look alike mushrooms like _Gyromitra esculenta and Verpa spp_ in this area? Thanks for your help.


I’ve been hunting Morels in the Deep South for almost 15 years and have never found a false morel.

I think you are safe, but it never hurts to understand the basic differences between the false and true morels.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

pastorj said:


> I’ve been hunting Morels in the Deep South for almost 15 years and have never found a false morel.
> 
> I think you are safe, but it never hurts to understand the basic differences between the false and true morels.





Edmond said:


> Thanks Wade and DIYDi for the info. Morels have a very unique look to them and Im pretty confident on identifying them correctly. However I've read (on the internet) that I shouldn't go mushroom picking based only on pictures I've seen on the internet. Other than looking for the basic shape and look of a morel, is there anything else I should be concerned with? Do we also have morel look alike mushrooms like _Gyromitra esculenta and Verpa spp_ in this area? Thanks for your help.


Edmond, try to find someone to confirm. At the very least on a mushroom ID forum. It isn't worth the risk. Remember the saying; There are old mushroom hunters and there are bold mushroom hunters but, there are NO OLD BOLD mushroom hunters.


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Been hunting in Alabama for morels 8 years now. I found 1 false morel a few years back near Decatur, Ala. We used to see some every year hunting in Illinois.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

sustainable forager said:


> Can we maybe keep the posts to pics of morels or other wild edibles? Keep the selfies to yourself lol


Try the Indiana board, it’s like Facebook, I turn to this site because I can’t stand Facebook, but it’s getting just as bad!


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

wade said:


> @stripernut has anyone gotten a ground Temperature reading yet￼
> View attachment 12580
> picture from 2017





wade said:


> @stripernut has anyone gotten a ground Temperature reading yet￼
> View attachment 12580
> picture from 2017


yes. Last Monday 56-57F. Don't think it has gone up much with the weather we've had. We'll be checking the honey hole out tomorrow, Monday 25th, cross your fingers!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@stripernut Thank You for the Great Report..Man they should be up...No I say they are up somewhere,..
Very Exciting . You will have some Soon.. I hope today !! Enjoy !!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

What types of trees do y'all find them on down south? Up here in N. Mo its pretty much elm, cottonwood,ash, and maple. Or do you just hunt general areas? Just curious.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

So I have kept a careful record of my seasons going back to 2013 (mostly on a Google+ Morel Mushroom Hunting Community I started - which will sadly be deleted next month as Google shuts down that service). My first find in 2016 was on March 4th, in 2017 February 21st, and last year February 22nd. it is safe to say, we are running behind this year by at least two weeks.

Here is a video I recorded one year ago today and as you will see the mushrooms in the area had been up much longer than 2 days.






Sadly, I found out on Friday, I no longer have access to that property, which is a real bummer. I picked at least 10-12 pounds in that spot a week later last year.

I have other spots close by that run about a week behind that one. I believe based on the weather report we should see our first mushroom in the Augusta area by next Saturday.

While scouting today I saw a lot of evidence that we have had some flooding from our recent rains. This concerns me as I have had well-producing spots disappear and never produce again after a flood.

My dad always says they will come up when they're ready. I'm interested to see how @stripernut does tomorrow. Based on data going further back (2013-14) it's possible we could be waiting another 2.5 weeks before the first find. Either way, I'll be ready!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@pastorj and Everyone..
hey pastorj that is some Excellent Reporting very very interesting..
and isn't the Mystery just part of what we love about Our Hunt.. We are so glad to have made Friends with you and Others down there this Year.. Thankful really.
and Man I want it sooner than later but
I think you are right next week looks like it. I see what your are saying..
and the weather I see yall having
should have them up and growing right now..so next weekend  they will be Big enough to find and Wow if it stays warm you will Durly have um up up up..
we are all about to find out as we watch and see it happen. gonna be so very interesting.. we'll try to come see yall
Thank You


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

So excited to have found ya'll! We have been watching the air and ground temps, using whatever knowledge or wisdom we could gleam from any sources we could find. Awesome to know that we were pretty much right on. And the hydrangeas are budding and nature seems to be screaming it is time. Last night we were looking to go up to Dawsonville today. But, for some mysterious reason the ground temp dropped significantly. Can anyone explain why the temps are warmer north of here? We decided to work around home today and head out on Wednesday. This is my second year and last year was a bust for morels. I have had to listen to how wonderful they are, but have never tasted one. WE Gotta Fix That!


----------



## Tazyrus (Feb 20, 2019)

This is my first year looking for them as I only started foraging as of last year. I've scouted out a few different potential spots that I have hope for so we will see. 

I see we are looking towards Augusta for the first signs, and I've read that they grow at a soil temperature of 55, is this to say the soil must remain at constant 55 without fluctuating below for growth to begin? I've been scouting out spots further north that seem like they have been holding temperature during the day but not enough where it remains through the night


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

Tazyrus said:


> This is my first year looking for them as I only started foraging as of last year. I've scouted out a few different potential spots that I have hope for so we will see.
> 
> I see we are looking towards Augusta for the first signs, and I've read that they grow at a soil temperature of 55, is this to say the soil must remain at constant 55 without fluctuating below for growth to begin? I've been scouting out spots further north that seem like they have been holding temperature during the day but not enough where it remains through the night


Hi, this is my first year to hunt morels too, so anything I say is strictly based on research and what I have been told. Regarding the soil temp, it needs to maintain atleast 50-55 or above. Our soil temps are there (I'm in North Central AL) and I am paying closer attention to south facing slopes where it will be warmer as well as the more common trees that they are known to cohabit with. Good luck!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I have picked black morels with soil temps as low as 46 degrees up here in SW PA. Grays & yellows seem to follow a week later but have at times, fruited all at the same time in the general area and usually 7-10 day later. I would assume/assess due to the warming soil temps. The blacks are in a specific area in which that's all I've ever picked in that location but if I go further down the creek (about 2 football fields) and up a small hill, I can pick grays and yellows concurrently.

I have an article that is a good read that I'll have to dig up that specifically talks about some studies re: air and soil temps as well as precip. Study as we may and regardless of the knowledge and experience we gain, Mother Nature is always in control.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

For those of you north of Augusta Ga, you might want to start praying your morels don’t come up for another two weeks.

Four days of below freezing temps will wipe out a patch that is already up. Thankfully this has already been a late season.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Went to my honey hole yesterday and found nothing. Soil temps were 53-56F. This is forest so the sun doesn't reach the floor unfiltered. My uneducated guess is that we need some warm nights to help raise the soil temp. Temps (night) look good for the next 5 days, will report back soon.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

morelsxs said:


> I have an article that is a good read that I'll have to dig up that specifically talks about some studies re: air and soil temps as well as precip. Study as we may and regardless of the knowledge and experience we gain, Mother Nature is always in control.


http://www.namyco.org/is_it_time_for_morels_yet.php


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

@morelsxs I agree. Mother Nature is in control.

Personally, I don’t put a lot of stock in soil temps even though I know they are important.

I keep written and mental notes each year of how once a spot begins to produce how the rest of the surrounding areas begins to develop. The next year I will know approximately how many days/weeks before I should check another spot.

I used to think our season lasted about two weeks, but with careful documenting each year, I now know that it runs(depending on Mother Nature) between 5-7 weeks from my first find, last week of February to the 2nd week of April.

If you are new to morel hunting in the south, I encourage you focus on the end of March. That’s the peak of the season every year. It’s the easiest time to start finding nice big mature morels.


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

morelsxs said:


> http://www.namyco.org/is_it_time_for_morels_yet.php


Great article, thanks.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Helloooo !!! Georgia Morel Love'n Folks
Wade here.. Man Yalls Weather between today and Saturday looks Ideal..
if it were the same forecast but it was up here.. I would be Finding Morels without the sunshine and with my "FrogToggs"
Rain suit and boots on... I'd be out in it
I'd be finding Morels... while others are home in their Easy Chair sitting back watching the weather saying. WELL IM GONNA WAIT Till After that little cold dip and see if it warms up any...
and they will find some later..but they will be missing some right Now..
You know what I'm talking about. .
You go out in 10 days from now.. and you find some and you say !!! Dang them look like they been up a while and about to far gone.. I should have been out here 6 days ago...Dang 
?? What do you think Augusta??
am I right?.. Maybe? . or just Wrong?
the Mystery part will always be


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

pastorj said:


> @morelsxs I agree. Mother Nature is in control.
> 
> Personally, I don’t put a lot of stock in soil temps even though I know they are important.
> 
> ...


I use an app that lets me record trails and mark waypoints along the trail.. So every time I find a mushroom I mark it as a waypoint.. Then I take the trail I just recorded and overlay it onto a map of the area I just hunted.. I have 4 years worth of data right now.. I'm hoping I will start to see patterns emerge once I have collected enough data.. So far the only thing that's obvious is that there doesn't seem to be a pattern.. The app has helped me cut back on how much ground I was covering though.. I don't spend nearly as much time looking in the areas that I have never found anything in.. 


wade said:


> Helloooo !!! Georgia Morel Love'n Folks
> Wade here.. Man Yalls Weather between today and Saturday looks Ideal..
> if it were the same forecast but it was up here.. I would be Finding Morels without the sunshine and with my "FrogToggs"
> Rain suit and boots on... I'd be out in it
> ...


You won't know if you don't go.. I like to start checking my spots a couple weeks before I think I'm gonna start finding them.. I've been surprised before and found them when I didn't think I had a chance in Hell at finding anything.. The key to early season scouting is keeping your distance from the trees.. One wrong step and you could smash 15 baby mushrooms..


----------



## Tazyrus (Feb 20, 2019)

"Woo I'm glad i have a day off to go search around for mushrooms"

*heavy rain all day*


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

First, find in Jasper County Georgia. 

Let the madness begin.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Visited my known patch in Forest Park, GA this week. Nothing yet.


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Spent several hours in Jasper County hunting today....nothing. At least I will not have dreans about them getting frozen


----------



## fastcanoe (Mar 3, 2019)

Good morning! I’m new to the board and have only been hunting our property in Pickens County (Jasper/Talking Rock) for a couple years. I’ve found lots of Chanterelles, as well as a few Oysters, Honeys, Chicken of the Woods and different Corals, but never a Morel. I always seem to start too late in the season. Starting early today, before the last(?) freeze! Wish me luck!


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

I tried. I really did. Bouncing up to Dawson County after nothing in Buckhead (not way far from Augusta) My sister wants to meet me in Montgomery and head south to Monroeville early next week. Please share your wisdom, we do not know what we are doing.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

pastorj said:


> I’ve been hunting Morels in the Deep South for almost 15 years and have never found a false morel.
> 
> I think you are safe, but it never hurts to understand the basic differences between the false and true morels.


*I was totally amazed to find this False Morel in Gulf Shores Alabama*, 100 yards from a saltwater lagoon across from West Beach Blvd.










It was about 70 yards behind me, from where this pic below was taken, looking across the lagoon.









These too, were close by.









This one was only 50 yards from the beach/ocean in the Bon Secour Wildlife Refuge. I delight when Mother Nature surprses me!


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

IzzyH said:


> I tried. I really did. Bouncing up to Dawson County after nothing in Buckhead (not way far from Augusta) My sister wants to meet me in Montgomery and head south to Monroeville early next week. Please share your wisdom, we do not know what we are doing.


 I'm guessing you are looking in the right places ..the questions is do you see them if they are there...this is not a knock on your eye sight but more if there is any piece of one showing would you see it... a lot of people on here have hunted them longer then me but every year before I go I look at every picture of a morel I can just to burn that image into my brain . I think it helps ...


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 12752
> View attachment 12750


Those look fresh, yummy!


----------



## Tazyrus (Feb 20, 2019)

redfred said:


> View attachment 12760
> View attachment 12762
> View attachment 12760
> View attachment 12762
> ...



It's my first year looking for them and I've been staring super hard at pictures to burn the image in my head. Went out the other day and kept getting psyched out by stripped pine cones and sweetgum balls


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Tazyrus said:


> It's my first year looking for them and I've been staring super hard at pictures to burn the image in my head. Went out the other day and kept getting psyched out by stripped pine cones and sweetgum balls


 For me it’s black walnut hulls and the occasional golf ball . It’s all good, one of these times that strange looking pine cone is going to be a morel....good luck.


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

kb said:


> What types of trees do y'all find them on down south? Up here in N. Mo its pretty much elm, cottonwood,ash, and maple. Or do you just hunt general areas? Just curious.


KB, privet bush along sandy creeks is what I have been told by someone who finds quite a lot down there. guess depends on area as there is a guy with video and he is on ash. I think we got a bit in our area KB


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

I was able to get permission to hunt my super early spot. Saw these from 50 yards away.


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 12806
> 
> 
> I was able to get permission to hunt my super early spot. Saw these from 50 yards away.


what part of georgia?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW -- now that's a sight!!! Doesn't get any better than that; size and freshness. CONGRATS. :- )) I had a similar sighting about 7-8 years ago when a friend called me to tell me he thought he found 'those shrooms I talk about but they're huge'. He wasn't sure based on the size. I immediately went over and they were the biggest I've seen to date and way past their prime. NOT ONE was salvageable. Such agony! I did gather and crumble some then spread them on my way out. Went the next 3-years (property was sold) and never found another. :-(


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

pastorj, do you know what kind of tree that is in the middle of them? And 2ndly, would you pick em all, or wait and see if they get bigger? Leave some for spore spreading? Thanks. 

(This photo is going to be the wallpaper on my computer until about mid-April...)


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

eidolon said:


> pastorj, do you know what kind of tree that is in the middle of them? And 2ndly, would you pick em all, or wait and see if they get bigger? Leave some for spore spreading? Thanks.
> 
> (This photo is going to be the wallpaper on my computer until about mid-April...)


I'm guessing it must be an ash tree, based on the smooth skin of the juvenile tree, those white blotches, and those horizontal lumpy-bumpies on the trunk that you can see if you enlarge the photo. This mushroom-mania is forcing me to learn my tree trunks...


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Definitely not ash looks like a fruit tree of some sort


----------



## Todd Anthony (Feb 6, 2019)

Looks like maybe a Beech tree to me.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

eidolon said:


> pastorj, do you know what kind of tree that is in the middle of them? And 2ndly, would you pick em all, or wait and see if they get bigger? Leave some for spore spreading? Thanks.
> 
> (This photo is going to be the wallpaper on my computer until about mid-April...)


I believe that is a very large privet, but could be wrong. There is a very large ash within 10 yards of the photo.

We picked all that we could find due to the cold weather forecasted, but you will never find all of them. There will always be some left behind to spore out


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Well poop ... I'm still 18days from my first Georgia hunt and theyre already popping mid state? About how long does it usually last around Georgia?


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Toastyjakes said:


> Well poop ... I'm still 18days from my first Georgia hunt and they're already popping mid-state? About how long does it usually last around Georgia?


The season is running a minimum of two weeks behind the last two years. We may still have morels in certain areas into the second week of April in middle Georgia.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

pastorj said:


> The season is running a minimum of two weeks behind the last two years. We may still have morels in certain areas into the second week of April in middle Georgia.


Well that's good.. we're heading to Tybee for a week but two days before we go and two days after we leave, I have convinced her to let me hunt around mid and north ga as I've never hunted outside Illinois/Missouri so I'm kind of excited to find some at least a month before I normally start finding them here


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Toastyjakes said:


> Well that's good.. we're heading to Tybee for a week but two days before we go and two days after we leave, I have convinced her to let me hunt around mid and north ga as I've never hunted outside Illinois/Missouri so I'm kind of excited to find some at least a month before I normally start finding them here


18 days should put you at the peak of the season for the entire state. Good luck!


----------



## dazedsparrow (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi all! My father and I enjoy continuing a tradition of morel hunting but since my Gpa passed, we have been struggling to time our vacation right!!

We usually go the fist week of April or the second. We go all the way up to Kentucky from middle Georgia. We have had some luck but rarely find more than a few handfuls _if that_! 

Any tips for us? We are pushing our vacation back to the last week in March and _ideall_y we would love to just go up to Allatoona to fish and to hunt for mushies!!

Note: we do have an unusual hunting method, we do frequent some trails briefly but we mainly road hunt to save time. We would like to try something new this year so anything that could help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for the video. We have a while to wait up here in NW Mo. Just a nosy morel addict question if you don't mind sharing. What type of trees were you in there in the video? Some of the leaves looked like sycamore but it was hard to tell. Sucks that you lost a good spot.


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

pastorj, have you been since the cold and if so did the cold mess them up?


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

I took some Friends from church(total morel newbies) to scout
Today. These are spots I’ve never been to and we didn’t do to bad. 2 for 3 with a total about 30 morels. There was definitely evidence of mushrooms that didn’t make it through the freeze but most were fresh.


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's great to hear!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

PastorJ, what a great find from your earlier picture! Most of the green foilage on the ground mixed in with the Morels is Chickweed, and is a valued edible. Can be used as a salad, or sauteed with olive oil or bacon grease, garlic and of course, Morels! Tastes a lot like corn.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> PastorJ, what a great find from your earlier picture! Most of the green foilage on the ground mixed in with the Morels is Chickweed, and is a valued edible. Can be used as a salad, or sauteed with olive oil or bacon grease, garlic and of course, Morels! Tastes a lot like corn.


Wow! I did not know that, I’ll bet some of my Chef friends would interested. How much would you sell that for?


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

Reporting from Cobb/Cherokee.

I was able to check 8 different morel patches in the days leading up to the freeze. These are heavy producing areas that I picked well over 40lbs from just last year. All spots are sandy creek beds with privet, sycamore, ash, elm, Sweetgum, and cottonwood. No signs of sclerotia, even in the earliest spots. I took that as good news, as a freeze would wipe out existing sclerotia. In years past these spots have produced as early as February 24th. Since the freeze I have yet to see morel growth in my area. I’m not worried. Just a late season.

Here are a few factors that tell me we’re still waiting in North GA...
-Soil has been, in general, too cold. When morels are up the garter snakes in my areas are always out and nearly two feet in length. As of 3 days ago my reptilian friends remained, mostly in their holes, and appeared to be barely a foot in length.
-Pokeweed shoots are typically 6-12” when I’m picking mature morels. Right now they’re barely breaking through the leaves.
-Tulip poplars still have last years satellites and no new buds.
-Standing water from heavy rains remains in some spots. (This is the only factor that could be detrimental to the patch)
-The final factor is the lack of supporting fungi. I typically see fawn mushrooms and a variety of cup fungi nearby. None are present currently.

I imagine the primordial growth is forming in some areas and we’ll see fruit bodies within the next week around here. Anyone else in my area have any thoughts?

I don’t do ANYTHING other than hunt morels for the entirety of this season. No work. No events. Just morels... rain or shine. Im down to collaborate and hunt new spots together as well. Starting today until the last one is picked/ This will be my 8th season and I will provide updates throughout. Feel free to PM me or ask questions along the way.

Y’all have a safe and bountiful season!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

PastorJ... I don't know how much the market would bear for fresh Chickweed. It is not cultivated commercially because it has a short shelf life. Chefs do like it though for putting on sandwiches, making chickweed salads or sauteed. It can be harvested easily in very large quantities as it grows in abundance. It was used in Colonial times to help people recover from sicknesses... it is very high in Vitamins A, B, and C. It is very easy to ID, but make sure it is not Spurge or Scarlet Pempernel. When pulling on the stems, the outer sheath will pull away from an inner sheath, and the stems have a single line of very tiny hairs running down only one side of the stem. Check out this link (and others)
http://foragedfoodie.blogspot.com/2016/03/foraging-identifying-chickweed.html


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

pastorj said:


> Wow! I did not know that, I’ll bet some of my Chef friends would interested. How much would you sell that for?


A knowledgeable chef loves chickweed! However it’s typically so abundant it wouldn’t fetch a high price. I know if I want some on the menu we just walk outside the restaurant and grab it. Not to say if you don’t clean it and bundle it all up all nice... you can’t get something out of it. I don’t imagine a chef will pay more than $5/lb though. Either way pick some for yourself and enjoy. Beautiful morel finds so far though! Congrats.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> PastorJ, what a great find from your earlier picture! Most of the green foilage on the ground mixed in with the Morels is Chickweed, and is a valued edible. Can be used as a salad, or sauteed with olive oil or bacon grease, garlic and of course, Morels! Tastes a lot like corn.


Chickweed is my second favorite wild green. My first would be lambsquarters. Had some wild chickweed, watercress, and mallow leaf salad a couple nights ago, with some sweet potatoes (from last years garden) and a nice steak ( from a butcher steer we raised and fed).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I am still stuck on that small tree with the ring of morels. I see that on elm, ash, cottonwood, maples up here, but I do not recognize that tree. Heck of a sight though. Do privet get that large?? Will that same tree produce again next year? Or is it a one year deal? I recognize the ash in your other pics, but would love to know that one for sure. Could it be a fig of some kind or are you to cold there for figs.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

kb said:


> I am still stuck on that small tree with the ring of morels. I see that on elm, ash, cottonwood, maples up here, but I do not recognize that tree. Heck of a sight though. Do privet get that large?? Will that same tree produce again next year? Or is it a one year deal? I recognize the ash in your other pics, but would love to know that one for sure. Could it be a fig of some kind or are you to cold there for figs.


Guess I’m not sure what the small tree is but it seems like more of a bush.

If you look at the pic closely in the top left corner you will see a portion of the trunk of an ash tree.

This photo was taken from the same general area last year.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Clawley said:


> Reporting from Cobb/Cherokee.
> 
> I was able to check 8 different morel patches in the days leading up to the freeze. These are heavy producing areas that I picked well over 40lbs from just last year. All spots are sandy creek beds with privet, sycamore, ash, elm, Sweetgum, and cottonwood. No signs of sclerotia, even in the earliest spots. I took that as good news, as a freeze would wipe out existing sclerotia. In years past these spots have produced as early as February 24th. Since the freeze I have yet to see morel growth in my area. I’m not worried. Just a late season.
> 
> ...



Great post!

I wish I could take the whole season off!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

pastorj said:


> I believe that is a very large privet, but could be wrong. There is a very large ash within 10 yards of the photo.
> 
> We picked all that we could find due to the cold weather forecasted, but you will never find all of them. There will always be some left behind to spore out


I second that it’s a large privet. I am no expert but I’d be willing to bet it is.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

pastorj said:


> Guess I’m not sure what the small tree is but it seems like more of a bush.
> 
> If you look at the pic closely in the top left corner you will see a portion of the trunk of an ash tree.
> 
> ...


pastorj said last week that he thought the small tree in the center of that clutch of morels (more than 50, by my count, and big ones), was a privet. Just this past Saturday, I was along a creek in Clarke Co., and it occurred to me that I was looking at privet "trees" that were indeed that big, and they looked just like the one in his photo. (I know it was too early for morels there last weekend, but I am going to go back soon). The really interesting thing to me about the older photo is that the morels are clearly living on the roots of that privet plant (if that's what it is); they are not on an ash or any other kind of tree. I found some small morels last year that appeared to be living on privet, no other trees close enough to obviously be the host plant.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

And about the privet: their root systems are very shallow, very close to the surface. They are easy to pull right up out of the ground when the soil is wet with rain. I know from experience, clearing them off of property in the past.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

kb said:


> I am still stuck on that small tree with the ring of morels. I see that on elm, ash, cottonwood, maples up here, but I do not recognize that tree. Heck of a sight though. Do privet get that large?? Will that same tree produce again next year? Or is it a one year deal? I recognize the ash in your other pics, but would love to know that one for sure. Could it be a fig of some kind or are you to cold there for figs.


It does not look like a fig tree. I think pastorj is right, and it's a privet. They do get huge here. I have never seen a fig tree growing wild in the GA woods, which is an odd thing to realize, but it's true. I wonder why they don't get spread by the birds?


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Weather looking promising here in Atlanta for next week finds!!!!! A few more days.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

pastorj said:


> Wow! I did not know that, I’ll bet some of my Chef friends would interested. How much would you sell that for?


Chickweed doesn't weigh much but you can find lots of it...best way to figure out what's it worth is see how much you can pick in an hour, then charge according to what you feel you should have made hourly


----------



## seal30124 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've been looking for years with no luck. That is until today!  I finally found a couple what looks to be greys? Unfortunately I didnt have time to look around much after finding them but I will definitely be going back when I do! Found in Coweta county


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

seal30124 said:


> I've been looking for years with no luck. That is until today!  I finally found a couple what looks to be greys? Unfortunately I didnt have time to look around much after finding them but I will definitely be going back when I do! Found in Coweta county


Congrats. Someone just posted some photos of the very same type on the fb GA Morel Page, from Athens-Clarke Co., the first ones found in that County, so far as has been reported.


----------



## Chef Evan Babb (Mar 12, 2019)

How do I post this? Think I found the first Morel in Georgia 2019! Chef Evan Babb


----------



## Chef Evan Babb (Mar 12, 2019)

Bartow County chef at the Rice House at Barnsley Resort. Super stoked!!


----------



## CJones (Mar 15, 2018)

seal30124 said:


> I've been looking for years with no luck. That is until today!  I finally found a couple what looks to be greys? Unfortunately I didnt have time to look around much after finding them but I will definitely be going back when I do! Found in Coweta county


Same here! Found my first morel ever yesterday in the woods at my house in Carroll Co.! Great feeling to FINALLY find them, isn't it?!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

CJones said:


> Same here! Found my first morel ever yesterday in the woods at my house in Carroll Co.! Great feeling to FINALLY find them, isn't it?!


WARNING: Morel Fever is a serious addiction. And YES it is a GREAT feeling EVERYTIME you find them! Congrats!


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok. Six hours looking in Eatonton, Jasper county, oconnee forest. Found fiddle heads, lambs ears (mullein), trillium, lots of privit and poplars. I am good at finding four leaf covers, even while riding a horse. My husband has great eyes, so brought him along in case. What are we doing wrong ?


----------



## Tazyrus (Feb 20, 2019)

Hit one spot in newton today with no luck so I decided to go check out jasper county. Scouted out a creek and went walking along and found my first few ever. No trails, just followed the creek ducking and weaving through at least a mile of privet and mixed woods to find a small patch. Is it a good bet that more will pop up in the coming weeks in the same area?


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Tazyrus said:


> Hit one spot in newton today with no luck so I decided to go check out jasper county. Scouted out a creek and went walking along and found my first few ever. No trails, just followed the creek ducking and weaving through at least a mile of privet and mixed woods to find a small patch. Is it a good bet that more will pop up in the coming weeks in the same area?


Thanks so much for sharing. We were right there with you. Patience and tenacity will pay off. The more i read about how delicious they are, the more determined I am to find them.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

IzzyH said:


> Ok. Six hours looking in Eatonton, Jasper county, oconnee forest. Found fiddle heads, lambs ears (mullein), trillium, lots of privit and poplars. I am good at finding four leaf covers, even while riding a horse. My husband has great eyes, so brought him along in case. What are we doing wrong ?


Nothing. A couple days of 65-70 degrees in a row, should be on them.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm chomping at the bit now. Going to check my early spot today after work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

uncle fester said:


> I'm chomping at the bit now. Going to check my early spot today after work. Fingers crossed.


I live in Birmingham and have traveled back to my Atlanta sweet spots. Nothing yet.


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

To those who are finding the Morels, how far from the creek banks are ya'll finding them? Also, from someone who has a lot of research on Morels says that when it has been a very wet season you will see the morels all bunched up near the host tree. When dry the morels will be scattered out as far as the limbs of the host tree will stretch. He also claims to have a good fruiting that the ground temps during the winter needs to have at least 200 hours of freeze time. Therefor, I thought it was a mild winter and I do not think this season will produce much with the intense rain and mild temps. However, we won't know until we get out there and hunt. So, good luck to all and report your findings and all other details!


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

buckhunter747 said:


> To those who are finding the Morels, how far from the creek banks are ya'll finding them? Also, from someone who has a lot of research on Morels says that when it has been a very wet season you will see the morels all bunched up near the host tree. When dry the morels will be scattered out as far as the limbs of the host tree will stretch. He also claims to have a good fruiting that the ground temps during the winter needs to have at least 200 hours of freeze time. Therefor, I thought it was a mild winter and I do not think this season will produce much with the intense rain and mild temps. However, we won't know until we get out there and hunt. So, good luck to all and report your findings and all other details!


I am currently finding them about 50 meters off the creek. But I’m mostly picking lots of M. diminutiva so far. Always under poplar. Some right on the tree... some 30ft out. The few M. Americana I found today were the same distance. They we’re under ash in Morgan County. Some counties have already seen mass fruitings so I’d like to think the seasons gonna be just fine. Just may have to find new spots is all.


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

Since Cobb is still waiting I decided to drive down through Morgan County today and scout new spots. 2 out of 4 stops turned out fruitful! Found over 100 Morchella diminutiva. All under Tulip poplar of course. Found a few younger M. americana along the way. One particular mushroom was growing directly out of a Puttyroot Orchid rhizome. I included a picture because I thought it was pretty interesting. Even that far south... the season was JUST picking up. Anyone who’s not seeing em yet... hang tight. Yours are on the way. We split up 2 or 3 pounds of morels with some friends and had a great day in the hardwood stands of the South Georgia.


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

Cobb County spots are popping!
Found lots of young ones around the base of the first section of privet and decided to stop there. Don’t want to accidentally step on anything coming up. I’ll check on em in a week.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Your pics are killing me Clawley! But thanks anyway. Man I would like to revisit that spot with you in a week. I leave spots like that up here in Mo. but usually a dead elm, Any bets on how many you pick in that spot? Over a 100? I assume it is in a place no one else has access to? Well if I ever get down to Georgia to hunt morels after I retire I may need to hire you as a guide rather than flounder around hoping to get lucky.


----------



## seal30124 (Apr 1, 2016)

looked at a new spot today. Found a few more smaller that I left for later


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Looked at my spot in Fayette County yesterday. Nothing. Checked my spot in Forest Park the week before. Nothing. Is it still early in the Atlanta area?


----------



## Clawley (Feb 20, 2019)

stasiakj said:


> Looked at my spot in Fayette County yesterday. Nothing. Checked my spot in Forest Park the week before. Nothing. Is it still early in the Atlanta area?


Found a new spot in Fayette three days ago. They were all under privet and just starting. However I found another new spot today(also Fayette) that yielded 2 or 3 lbs. A lot of areas got flooded this year. If a patch had standing water for more than a couple days it knocks it out of commission for a while. Usually takes multiple seasons to rebuild and loosen up the sunken soil again. Just keep looking elsewhere. You’ll land em soon!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

stasiakj said:


> Looked at my spot in Fayette County yesterday. Nothing. Checked my spot in Forest Park the week before. Nothing. Is it still early in the Atlanta area?


I think it is still early for Atlanta. Cooler temps. Will check today.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Let us know Uncle... I'm in Charlotte and if you find them in Atlanta, then they should be here too. I last checked 5 days ago and there were none here. We have had nights between 30 and 32 degrees the last five days, so I doubt if they have popped here. But last night and moving forward, the real cold is gone. I am guessing by mid next week, they will be up.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Let us know Uncle... I'm in Charlotte and if you find them in Atlanta, then they should be here too. I last checked 5 days ago and there were none here. We have had nights between 30 and 32 degrees the last five days, so I doubt if they have popped here. But last night and moving forward, the real cold is gone. I am guessing by mid next week, they will be up.


A guy on the NC facebook mushroom group posted pix of a basketful he said he picked last weekend in a town about 20 miles due west of Charlotte. I can't remember the name of the town, but it was straight west of Charlotte.


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

We went south on Tuesday, West Point area. Got six little ones. Finally got to taste what all the fuss is about. Super motivated now!


----------



## Mark Heller (Mar 12, 2019)

eidolon said:


> A guy on the NC facebook mushroom group posted pix of a basketful he said he picked last weekend in a town about 20 miles due west of Charlotte. I can't remember the name of the town, but it was straight west of Charlotte.


Walked along the Silver Comet Trail and found Zilch in Hiram. Still very cold at night.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Leaving for vacation tonight, should hit around Atlanta about 8am tomorrow morning... Ready to get my first hunt of the year, first out of state hunt, and hopefully first monster patch out of the way early


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Leaving for vacation tonight, should hit around Atlanta about 8am tomorrow morning... Ready to get my first hunt of the year, first out of state hunt, and hopefully first monster patch out of the way early


Just was down there and I believe it's just a bit early need some heat and they should be a popping.Ive hunted 26 yrs now and you know how u can tell when the woods is right.Good luck I'll be back next week and just case u didn't know they grow big down there.#SHROOMON


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonsai said:


> Just was down there and I believe it's just a bit early need some heat and they should be a popping.Ive hunted 26 yrs now and you know how u can tell when the woods is right.Good luck I'll be back next week and just case u didn't know they grow big down there.#SHROOMON


 That's just my stop on the way in to get a bit of a driving break... Staying in Savannah and gonna branch out daily to look, but good tip thanks!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Searched outside a rest stop an hour southeast of atlanta.. Number 22 I believe lol.. then drove to gordonia alatmaha and searched there... Too dry that way and what is with the pine trees in this state??? 
So many needles where I searched the mushrooms would never make it as the grass couldnt..
I really wanted to find something this week but I'm not sure I will... Going to Tugaloo on Wednesday to stay a couple days in a yurt and wandering through the woods lol

Any help to finding just one morel in Georgia would be much appreciated.


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Searched outside a rest stop an hour southeast of atlanta.. Number 22 I believe lol.. then drove to gordonia alatmaha and searched there... Too dry that way and what is with the pine trees in this state???
> So many needles where I searched the mushrooms would never make it as the grass couldnt..
> I really wanted to find something this week but I'm not sure I will... Going to Tugaloo on Wednesday to stay a couple days in a yurt and wandering through the woods lol
> 
> Any help to finding just one morel in Georgia would be much appreciated.


Went out today north of Atlanta and nothing. I think the temps are finally warm enough but now we need rain. 
Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Searched outside a rest stop an hour southeast of atlanta.. Number 22 I believe lol.. then drove to gordonia alatmaha and searched there... Too dry that way and what is with the pine trees in this state???
> So many needles where I searched the mushrooms would never make it as the grass couldnt..
> I really wanted to find something this week but I'm not sure I will... Going to Tugaloo on Wednesday to stay a couple days in a yurt and wandering through the woods lol
> 
> Any help to finding just one morel in Georgia would be much appreciated.


You have to hunt by running water in the South; creeks, sandy bottoms, away from pine and oak (and don't waste too much time by the bigger rivers). They like privet, ash trees, sycamores, hackberries, elms. On the Georgia Morel Hunters facebook page, there is a map of the Counties, marked by dates where morels have first been found here since the end of February. It's worth taking a close look at it. It's a tricky business down here. I drove 200 miles on Saturday, hunted in 5 places (one of which where I *know* morels were found last year), and I came away with NOTHING.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Gonna head to some woods south of Augusta and search a few hours.. used for some hunting so there's some streams and creeks running though it... I just wanna find one haha


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Heading to ft yargo tomorrow.... Skunked again today... Must push north... Must figure out where pine trees don't prevail


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Heading to ft yargo tomorrow.... Skunked again today... Must push north... Must figure out where pine trees don't prevail


Are you below the fall line


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonsai said:


> Are you below the fall line


Have been all week but traveling above it to look... Today's is yargo and surrounding tomorrow it's Tugaloo where they should be


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Have been all week but traveling above it to look... Today's is yargo and surrounding tomorrow it's Tugaloo where they should be


I don't see any creeks on that spit of land that is the park. I don't think the lake itself will help you...I think you need *running* water. It's a frustrating thing, I know. I haven't found a single one since the end of Feb...


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I think for someone who came down to look for them that next time I'll stay in Illinois where I know they are... Basically wasted a whole vacation because of pine trees and complete lack of woods for the public to just be able to walk in..

Complete waste to get so excited and then realize that you accomplished nothing but wasting money and driving 15 hours to do something new


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Well I think for someone who came down to look for them that next time I'll stay in Illinois where I know they are... Basically wasted a whole vacation because of pine trees and complete lack of woods for the public to just be able to walk in..
> 
> Complete waste to get so excited and then realize that you accomplished nothing but wasting money and driving 15 hours to do something new


There is the big green WMA to the northwest of Tugaloo, and west of Toccoa Falls, lots of creeks in that forest, it looks like, and I'm sure the time is right for that area. I've not hunted there before, and don't want to send anybody on a wild goose chase, but if I were in that general area, that's where I would look around. We had good rain yesterday afternoon. It had been mighty dry this past weekend. I don't know how long it takes for a new flush to pop up after rain, though. Good luck.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Well when we were around Atlanta a few days ago it was a bit chilly and dry and seemed about a week off good hunting.. Tugaloos weather looked nice this week


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Just crazy different here lol 

Illinois you can walk our and find them in your hedge row or tree line or growing next to your sidewalk.. here I feel like I have to pay a black market Sherpa to guide me to them lol


----------



## Phil Edmiston (Apr 23, 2018)

wade said:


> View attachment 12570
> Good Morning @pastorj and All Yall down there in Georgia.
> Good Call for Yall to Communicate with Each Other to Organize One Main Thread
> Early and Traditionally like this, Each Year
> ...


Do you know where any state of federal grounds in Greene county?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Phil Edmiston said:


> Do you know where any state of federal grounds in Greene county?


My friend, *look at the map* on Google. The Oconee National Forest occupies about HALF of Greene County. (I've hunted there 3 times so far, have found nothing, but others I know have found a motherlode there)...


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Just crazy different here lol
> 
> Illinois you can walk our and find them in your hedge row or tree line or growing next to your sidewalk.. here I feel like I have to pay a black market Sherpa to guide me to them lol


I've lived around north Georgia nearly all my life (60+) years. Until I started hunting morels actively last year, I had only spotted ONE of them in my entire life, so far as I can remember, and I've spent a lot of time in the woods, my whole life. I saw it about 10 years ago, growing right at the base of a big sycamore tree, on a sandy path right beside a river, very easy to spot. I vaguely knew it was a morel mushroom, and assumed it must be poisonous... This Spring, folks south of Atlanta who know how to find them, have been bringing them in by the bushel (Ga. Morel Hunters group on fb), but it's a skill I haven't quite developed yet. I drove over 200 miles this past Saturday, hunted 5 places, and found zilch. Part of the scarcity here may be due to the fact that so much hardwood habitat was chopped down here in the past 100 years, and those areas were replanted with pine, which has spread all over. Morels don't go for a habitat where pines are predominant. And people who know insist that, in GA., you need to hunt by running streams or you're wasting your time.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

In oconee now on our way up... Finding out what you were saying... Pines don't like the streams and about 50tds around them... Gonna find some streams with Google and get after it for a couple hours


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally started here in Atlanta.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

I am new to the forum but have hunted morels for 30 years. Started out young in Martinsville, Indiana. I have hunted for 6 years here in Georgia and have had great luck every year. This batch was found North of Atlanta this morning.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> In oconee now on our way up... Finding out what you were saying... Pines don't like the streams and about 50tds around them... Gonna find some streams with Google and get after it for a couple hours


People on fb found some on Big Creek on Saturday and Sunday, which runs from Oconee Co, up to Oglethorpe Co, near Wolfskin Road, east of Athens. I think they were both in the Oglethorpe Co. end of the creek (to the north). The morels they picked were kind of dry looking, a little sunburned. Your best luck now it seems is to the north of I-85, heading towards the mountains. I'd look around Dahlonega, if you're driving back north.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> I am new to the forum but have hunted morels for 30 years. Started out young in Martinsville, Indiana. I have hunted for 6 years here in Georgia and have had great luck every year. This batch was found North of Atlanta this morning.


What county?


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

On the eastern side maybe. Atlanta and due north to Rome just getting started. I have been up and down the 75 corridor and hunted “everywhere”. Signs are there and temps are here.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

eidolon said:


> What county?


Cobb and Bartow. Red Top Mountain.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> On the eastern side maybe. Atlanta and due north to Rome just getting started. I have been up and down the 75 corridor and hunted “everywhere”. Signs are there and temps are here.


Thanks. I'm going to hunt in AL, due west of Rome this weekend. There is a lot of pine over there, and I've not done it there before. In Alabama they *believe* in keeping their National Forests *well-trimmed*, ahem. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

eidolon said:


> People on fb found some on Big Creek on Saturday and Sunday, which runs from Oconee Co, up to Oglethorpe Co, near Wolfskin Road, east of Athens. I think they were both in the Oglethorpe Co. end of the creek (to the north). The morels they picked were kind of dry looking, a little sunburned. Your best luck now it seems is to the north of I-85, heading towards the mountains. I'd look around Dahlonega, if you're driving back north.


I'm sorry, geographic correction: by Oconee Co. above, I *meant* Greene Co. (which is the home of the Oconee Natl. Forest, so I have that excuse, at least). Oconee COUNTY is west of Oglthorpe Co.(with Clarke in between). Sorry...Morels have been found in all of em by now, just not by yours truly...


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

eidolon said:


> I'm sorry, geographic correction: by Oconee Co. above, I *meant* Greene Co. (which is the home of the Oconee Natl. Forest, so I have that excuse, at least). Oconee COUNTY is west of Oglthorpe Co.(with Clarke in between). Sorry...Morels have been found in all of em by now, just not by yours truly...





eidolon said:


> Thanks. I'm going to hunt in AL, due west of Rome this weekend. There is a lot of pine over there, and I've not done it there before. In Alabama they *believe* in keeping their National Forests *well-trimmed*, ahem. We'll see how it goes.


Due west of Rome might still be a week out. I would focus on just a hair further south but Alabama a little different then Georgia I guess. They will grow when mother nature decides they will. I still think that northern area is a week or so behind still. I have not hunted in Alabama ever myself. My brother just drove through a couple rest areas in Alabama Louisiana and Texas and said that the morels weren’t very good out in that area right now I think that freeze Kinda hurt them.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> Due west of Rome might still be a week out. I would focus on just a hair further south but Alabama a little different then Georgia I guess. They will grow when mother nature decides they will. I still think that northern area is a week or so behind still. I have not hunted in Alabama ever myself. My brother just drove through a couple rest areas in Alabama Louisiana and Texas and said that the morels weren’t very good out in that area right now I think that freeze Kinda hurt them.


Thanks. I think I will be a little south of Rome, more like the area around Piedmont, AL, the northern extent of the Talladega Natl Forest, and some south of there. It's a lot of land, with not many people around. It's beautiful there this time of year.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

eidolon said:


> Thanks. I think I will be a little south of Rome, more like the area around Piedmont, AL, the northern extent of the Talladega Natl Forest, and some south of there. It's a lot of land, with not many people around. It's beautiful there this time of year.


Awesome good luck and may The Great Morel be with you. Don’t for get to post pics. ;-)


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

I came last yr first spot nailed big yellows day 2 same thing I've hunted ohio my whole life and last yr was first on ga was there last week to early I'll be back this week and I'm hopi g to find them again.hey and after all it's the chase that makes it do exciting #SHROOMON


----------



## the_hick (Mar 12, 2015)

Found 15 or so in Paulding yesterday. Will try to add pictures when I get to my desktop.


----------



## the_hick (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone else had any luck in Bartow County yet?


----------



## the_hick (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey folks, I’m currently waiting to hear back from an administrator on the site here regarding a north Georgia video I’m trying to post. The video is north Georgia specific (Paulding, Bartow, Polk and Floyd Counties). I understand why the video is getting marked as spam but hopefully they’ll review it and see that it could be beneficial, especially for those having trouble finding the right habitat and trying to find their first morels. So if you’re in north Georgia and would like to see the video, message me and I can send it to you. Hopefully it’ll get approved soon because I think the peak is coming!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

the_hick said:


> Hey folks, I’m currently waiting to hear back from an administrator on the site here regarding a north Georgia video I’m trying to post. The video is north Georgia specific (Paulding, Bartow, Polk and Floyd Counties). I understand why the video is getting marked as spam but hopefully they’ll review it and see that it could be beneficial, especially for those having trouble finding the right habitat and trying to find their first morels. So if you’re in north Georgia and would like to see the video, message me and I can send it to you. Hopefully it’ll get approved soon because I think the peak is coming!


If you could message me that video that would be awesome .. out looking now... Following flowing creeks


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Found em


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Found em
> View attachment 13386


Awesome


----------



## A fun guy (Jun 27, 2018)

kb said:


> What types of trees do y'all find them on down south? Up here in N. Mo its pretty much elm, cottonwood,ash, and maple. Or do you just hunt general areas? Just curious.


Alot of the same but near me it seems to be mostly tulip poplars actually.


----------



## A fun guy (Jun 27, 2018)

uncle fester said:


> Finally started here in Atlanta.
> View attachment 13332
> View attachment 13334


Oh nice! About to get out and look


----------



## A fun guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Found em
> View attachment 13386


Nice dude!


----------



## A fun guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Few I've been finding in Butts/Newton counties.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Found em
> View attachment 13386


Georgia? What County?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> If you could message me that video that would be awesome .. out looking now... Following flowing creeks


Look up "Morel Hunting in Georgia 2019", posted by Zach Byrd. It won't let me copy the link at work for some reason. He's in northern Georgia, very informative film from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Saw it on Facebook sir... Yesterday in Clarke and today in Franklin!


----------



## huffs16227 (Apr 22, 2013)

I moved here last year in may from Central Indiana. Excited to know we have Morels here in Georgia. I know in Indy they say the grow around dead Elms. Same rules here in the south? And any find in Douglas county yet? I will be looking tomorrow and will post if I find any


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Get above the fall line and stay near streams.. I'm in from Illinois for vacation... Found a few, maybe a lb... But they're here, I'm just outta time.. it was real good fun and a good workout too lol


huffs16227 said:


> I moved here last year in may from Central Indiana. Excited to know we have Morels here in Georgia. I know in Indy they say the grow around dead Elms. Same rules here in the south? And any find in Douglas county yet? I will be looking tomorrow and will post if I find any


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Found em
> View attachment 13386


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

North of Atlanta this morning. Cobb and Cherokee county area.


----------



## huffs16227 (Apr 22, 2013)

Found one right next to the house today while raking.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

huffs16227 said:


> I moved here last year in may from Central Indiana. Excited to know we have Morels here in Georgia. I know in Indy they say the grow around dead Elms. Same rules here in the south? And any find in Douglas county yet? I will be looking tomorrow and will post if I find any


They are *hard* to find in GA.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

They where just co.i g in good where I hunt them at in Atl.


----------



## Fellow Morel Hunter (Apr 1, 2017)

Has anyone found any in the cobb area yet this year?


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Has anyone found any in the cobb area yet this year?


Yes I did


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Has anyone found any in the cobb area yet this year?


yes have been finding them in Cobb for about 2 1/2 -3 weeks now. They are everywhere and even found some new spots this year.


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

North Fulton/ South Cherokee


----------



## Beverly Singley (Apr 3, 2019)

A fun guy said:


> Few I've been finding in Butts/Newton counties.


What part of butts


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Walter80 said:


> I am new to the forum but have hunted morels for 30 years. Started out young in Martinsville, Indiana. I have hunted for 6 years here in Georgia and have had great luck every year. This batch was found North of Atlanta this morning.


Was on the Georgia board seeing how the season was going and saw your post. I grew up in Eminence and live near Monrovia now. I hunt Morgan/Monroe just south of Martinsville. Looks like the season down south is off and running. We've had a couple of reports of small ones in the southern part of the state.


----------



## A fun guy (Jun 27, 2018)

Beverly Singley said:


> What part of butts


All over just gotta find the right conditions. Look around tulip trees in creek bottoms. Seems a bit over here honestly. Going to try north of atlanta tomorrow.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

jashroomer said:


> Was on the Georgia board seeing how the season was going and saw your post. I grew up in Eminence and live near Monrovia now. I hunt Morgan/Monroe just south of Martinsville. Looks like the season down south is off and running. We've had a couple of reports of small ones in the southern part of the state.


Yes the season for you guys should be kicking off anytime and run through mid May if I recall correctly. It has been at least 20 years since I last hunted Morgan/Monroe forestry. Good luck this year and great pic of your Buck.


----------



## sustainablemomx2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi! I'm new to this group and to Morel hunting in GA. my daughters and I discovered Morels on our property here in Troup County (lagrange) about 30 days ago. We've collected about 5lbs worth and seems the season is now over here (we went out today and saw none.) When does the season typically start here in SW GA?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

sustainablemomx2 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this group and to Morel hunting in GA. my daughters and I discovered Morels on our property here in Troup County (lagrange) about 30 days ago. We've collected about 5lbs worth and seems the season is now over here (we went out today and saw none.) When does the season typically start here in SW GA?


ATTACHING THE MAP FROM THE FACEBOOK GROUP, GEORGIA MOREL HUNTERS, SHOWING DATES OF EARLIEST REPORTS, BY COUNTY. SOME OF THE NUMBERS ARE A LITTLE LIGHT. I THINK THE COLORS ARE ORGANIZED BY WEEK. THIS MAP GOES THROUGH APRIL 1ST. YOU OUGHT TO JOIN THAT GROUP...


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

First sightings in the South are generally around the last week of February, and in the last 3 years have been reported first from south of Birmingham or around Augusta (which is pretty warm, compared to most of Georgia). There is a fb group for Alabama Mushroom Hunters, too. It seems folks in AL tend to hunt around Birmingham, not much of the rest of the state so much.


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally hit the honey hole. Only picked about a quarter of what was there and didn't scratch the surface. I think they were prime at this spot last weekend.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

buckhunter747 said:


> Finally hit the honey hole. Only picked about a quarter of what was there and didn't scratch the surface. I think they were prime at this spot last weekend.



What County? Thanks.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Just found this in Cobb county. It is the biggest today.


----------



## B1B0 (Apr 4, 2019)

buckhunter747 said:


> Finally hit the honey hole. Only picked about a quarter of what was there and didn't scratch the surface. I think they were prime at this spot last weekend.


Buckhunter, where was that? I'm down from DC fro a week in GA and looking to hunt. Can you give me some info on where to go? Thanks, B


----------



## B1B0 (Apr 4, 2019)

B1B0 said:


> Buckhunter, where was that? I'm down from DC fro a week in GA and looking to hunt. Can you give me some info on where to go? Thanks, B


I'm in northern GA right now, headed to Helen and then to Baxter county. Anyone have some good info on where to hike and look for morels? I'll probably travel all over GA and TN. Any info is appreciated, and if you want to take me to some spots, that'd be great, or just point me in the right direction. Thanks, B


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Second batch from different area of Cobb county today.


----------



## B1B0 (Apr 4, 2019)

Walter80 said:


> View attachment 14066
> 
> 
> Second batch from different area of Cobb county today.


Walter, would you be at all interested in recommending some spots in Cobb for me to hunt, or even getting together tomorrow? I had no success hunting in Helen, and then in Baxter. I'm headed down from the mountains now towards Cobb county and would love to find some morels.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

B1B0 said:


> Walter, would you be at all interested in recommending some spots in Cobb for me to hunt, or even getting together tomorrow? I had no success hunting in Helen, and then in Baxter. I'm headed down from the mountains now towards Cobb county and would love to find some morels.


 I can’t get together the next couple days I’m booked up busy. But what I can tell you is to go to the local parks and check within 30 yards of flowing streams in the privet line. Moist sandy ground around ash and tulip poplar‘s. If you have a Lotta pines around the pH level is too acidic for the morels that are growing now. Stick close by to flowing streams and hardwoods look at your local parks. I would say, the next big area is going to be around the Canton area. That’s where I’m headed next weekend. I wish I could get together but I can’t. A lot of people forget about the state parks find some flowing streams stay within 30 yards and you’re good also WMA areas would be good areas to check. I have found so much this year I am freezing and will have enough to last till next season. Will still hunt because you never know what Mother Nature will bring next year.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> I can’t get together the next couple days I’m booked up busy. But what I can tell you is to go to the local parks and check within 30 yards of flowing streams in the privet line. Moist sandy ground around ash and tulip poplar‘s. If you have a Lotta pines around the pH level is too acidic for the morels that are growing now. Stick close by to flowing streams and hardwoods look at your local parks. I would say, the next big area is going to be around the Canton area. That’s where I’m headed next weekend. I wish I could get together but I can’t. A lot of people forget about the state parks find some flowing streams stay within 30 yards and you’re good also WMA areas would be good areas to check. I have found so much this year I am freezing and will have enough to last till next season. Will still hunt because you never know what Mother Nature will bring next year.


You have the magic touch...


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

eidolon said:


> You have the magic touch...


Thanks for the kind words eidolon.


----------



## B1B0 (Apr 4, 2019)

No, thank you Walter. I'm in Canton now, so I'll sleep here tonight and send you a scouting report tomorrow. I don't think I'll stay in the area till your free on the weekend, but I'll let you know what I find. I'm totally new to the area and just exploring, but I harvested 600 pounds of Porcini in CO two summers ago, so I can always introduce you to CO hunting. Any idea about what trails I can walk up here in Canton? Or where to search? Thanks, B


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

B1B0 said:


> No, thank you Walter. I'm in Canton now, so I'll sleep here tonight and send you a scouting report tomorrow. I don't think I'll stay in the area till your free on the weekend, but I'll let you know what I find. I'm totally new to the area and just exploring, but I harvested 600 pounds of Porcini in CO two summers ago, so I can always introduce you to CO hunting. Any idea about what trails I can walk up here in Canton? Or where to search? Thanks, B


To be honest I don’t walk trails. I find flowing creeks and large streams and walk through the wilderness. Most of what I find are not on paths. City parks with streams and bridges over water I pull of and start hiking the banks. No certain trails. Just the right biome.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Today’s quick stop on way home for lunch. Cobb county. Also yesterday’s freezer batch.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Walter80 said:


> View attachment 14060
> View attachment 14062
> View attachment 14052
> View attachment 14054
> ...


Waay to Go Walter, those are som Monsters! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Fellow Morel Hunter (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey guys I’m in Cobb county and the season sort of feels like it’s just kicking off from the kind of stuff we’re finding. Is It just me because i know that it is April 9th but we have had a slower warm up


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Hey guys I’m in Cobb county and the season sort of feels like it’s just kicking off from the kind of stuff we’re finding. Is It just me because i know that it is April 9th but we have had a slower warm up


Check previous posts my friend. I’ve got pics up. Cobb county is prime right now. I’m finding them as big as my forearm and smaller in Cobb. I live in Marietta and hunt all over the Cobb, Cherokee, Bartow area a lot. Cobb is prime right now as far as where I’m finding them. North south east west Cobb all good right now. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Walter80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Hey guys I’m in Cobb county and the season sort of feels like it’s just kicking off from the kind of stuff we’re finding. Is It just me because i know that it is April 9th but we have had a slower warm up


Wanted to show you this is today’s. I was only gone for 1.5 hours which includes drive time in Cobb county. This spread of morels ranges from about a week to three weeks grow time. They are out there. ;-)


----------



## Craig C (Apr 14, 2019)

Walter80 said:


> View attachment 14232
> View attachment 14234
> 
> Wanted to show you this is today’s. I was only gone for 1.5 hours which includes drive time in Cobb county. This spread of morels ranges from about a week to three weeks grow time. They are out there. ;-)


Hey Walter 80
I just moved down from Indiana I live in West Cobb. Up in the North we had luck by elms and to be honest I'm confused as to where I should look i went by a few woods today and after 3 hours nothing. Im willing to share half my finds if u don't mind a tag along.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Georgia..
How is your Japanese spam this morning?


----------



## Bill in Roswell (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi, I lurked here last spring, just learning the ropes. I wonder the mtns of Ga and NC. Just wanted to let you know that morels just started to appear in the mtns. Found some at low elevation near Almond NC on a creek near Fontana Lake, east facing cove. Yellow poplar, beech, oak forest. Newbies that just came up. I'm a wildflower hunter, but now my eye is on morels!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Bill in Roswell said:


> Hi, I lurked here last spring, just learning the ropes. I wonder the mtns of Ga and NC. Just wanted to let you know that morels just started to appear in the mtns. Found some at low elevation near Almond NC on a creek near Fontana Lake, east facing cove. Yellow poplar, beech, oak forest. Newbies that just came up. I'm a wildflower hunter, but now my eye is on morels!


Welcome Bill in Roswell! If you lurked, than you must already know, this is a Great site & Resource! Thanks for reporting. You have Yourself a Great season & all around Great hunting year!


----------



## IzzyH (Apr 17, 2018)

wade said:


> Good Morning Georgia..
> How is your Japanese spam this morning?


Good Morning Wade. How about taking all that spam down so we can find the info we are looking for.


----------



## MushroomGirl12 (11 mo ago)

Hi Walter! 

I am hoping to find morels this season. I live within an hour to John’s mountain WMA. Have you had any experience morel hunting that way?

I plan to come down to Atlanta to hunt starting maybe March 1?Andwanted to see if you had any suggestions for general areas or locations / creeks to begin at! I would appreciate any advice. I am new to foraging starting 3 years ago and hope to find morels this year!

many thanks!
E


----------



## MushroomGirl12 (11 mo ago)

Hi Walter! 

I am hoping to find morels this season. I live within an hour to John’s mountain WMA. Have you had any experience morel hunting that way?

I plan to come down to Atlanta to hunt starting maybe March 1?Andwanted to see if you had any suggestions for general areas or locations / creeks to begin at! I would appreciate any advice. I am new to foraging starting 3 years ago and hope to find morels this year!

many thanks!
E


----------



## MushroomGirl12 (11 mo ago)

Walter80 said:


> View attachment 14138
> View attachment 14140
> View attachment 14142
> Today’s quick stop on way home for lunch. Cobb county. Also yesterday’s freezer batch.


Hi Walter!

I am hoping to find morels this season. I live close to John’s mountain WMA. Have you had any experience morel hunting this way?

I plan to come down to Atlanta to hunt starting maybe March 1?Andwanted to see if you had any suggestions for general areas or locations / creeks to begin at! I would appreciate any advice. I am new to foraging starting 3 years ago and hope to find morels this year!

many thanks!
E


----------

